# So confused



## lala1975 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all,
After 3 failed treatments at home in Ireland I am ready to give it one more go but have decided to go abroad for treatment. However I really don't know which country, let alone which clinic, to go for. 
I have sort of narrowed it down to North Cyprus or a Spanish clinic. I have immune issues to take into account so if anyone has had any experience with immune issues abroad I would be grateful to get any feedback.
Thanks


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
I think Serum Athens might be your best bet, but i know only of its reputation & prices for Donor egg TX, but then i have not followed the threads for a couple of years. They now have Ruth, a Brit IF Nurse from a top Spanish clinic as there  a coordiater, so contact her with any ? & prices but do be prepared for lots of investigations and the extra money to have them, as Penny who runs clinic will leave no stone unturned to get you PG
I know that girls travel to Athens for immune infusions.
Many Angel Blessings
XX
Karen BC


----------

